# Taijiquan Push Hands Video Clip's!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2007)

[yt]JJLcQYGCXjs[/yt]

[yt]O6xOYh6HIMA&mode=related&search[/yt]


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Brian

The second video is Feng Zhiqiang how was a student of Chen Fake. Feng Zhiqiang is now retired from teaching


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey Xue that is nice that you know the history and lineage's of the best Taijiquan practitioner's out there.  It is to bad that he is retired!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 23, 2007)

I believe he is around 80 now and his daughter Feng Xiuqian still teaches.


----------

